# Plans for the weekend?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The wifey and I are going to the cabin for the weekend. She has a meeting with the recreation association and then there is a Quad poker run with bbq after on Sat. another bbq on Sun. I'm sure that I'll spend some time working on something as there is always something to do. 
What do you all have planned?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Smoking ( there is that word) on the Grill, yard work, kids and grand kids and checking the mail for my Firestorm.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No such thing as a weekend here, put in 300 plants in the garden yesterday, these late frosts have put us back a few weeks, couple hundred more to go, hopefully will be finished by the weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang hassell, how big of a garden do you all have?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Saturday morning I'm doing cattle round up and branding on a friend's ranch then I've got some graduation parties to attend (that whole youth pastor thing), later that night it's UFC fight night with some friends. Sunday is business as usual at the church, more grad parties in the afternoon, then Monday taking Ruthi to a friend's place for horseback riding and hopefully I'll get a chance at some more prairie dogs to add to my avatar. Busy weekend.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Headed down south to the Big Bend area.

This weekend is all about the Chihuahuan Desert, Chisos Mountains and Rio Grande River. (or Rio Bravo del Norte)

It's going to be a great time away from everything!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Saturday morning I'm doing cattle round up and branding on a friend's ranch then I've got some graduation parties to attend (that whole youth pastor thing), later that night it's UFC fight night with some friends. Sunday is business as usual at the church, more grad parties in the afternoon, then Monday taking Ruthi to a friend's place for horseback riding and hopefully I'll get a chance at some more prairie dogs to add to my avatar. Busy weekend.


Who's going to win inthe UFC? Oh and don't forget you have a date with some bull balls!!







Oh this little guy is perfect.

Chris , you all be careful which side of the river you get out on now OK


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Headed down south to the Big Bend area.
> 
> This weekend is all about the Chihuahuan Desert, Chisos Mountains and Rio Grande River. (or Rio Bravo del Norte)
> 
> It's going to be a great time away from everything!


 Don't forget to bring back a pack of snakes, enough for ebbs to pick out a few and leave some for the wife.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Dang hassell, how big of a garden do you all have?


See the new avatar pic., thats one of the pumpkins my raccoon hound is sitting on that I grow, just been corrected, it was 400 yesterday have 300 to put in, Oh around 3/4 acre!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Gonna try and get started building 10 pipe H braces for the fence I am rebuilding. Wohoo!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> See the new avatar pic., thats one of the pumpkins my raccoon hound is sitting on that I grow, just been corrected, it was 400 yesterday have 300 to put in, Oh around 3/4 acre!


Never knew a shih tzu raccoon hound before! I did hear you right, didn't I?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Never knew a shih tzu raccoon hound before! I did hear you right, didn't I?


Glad you noticed that too ebbs. For a minute I thought that was the funniest looking raccoon hound I ever did see!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

We are heading to Natchez Trace State Park just outside of Lexington, TN. Camping and riding our horses for 4 straight days!!!! Gonna have a blast!!!!!!

Just remember all the men that have died for our freedom so that we can do these things that everyone is free to do, and most of all -- remember Jesus who died for your freendom also.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Never knew a shih tzu raccoon hound before! I did hear you right, didn't I?


Some of the story is in the bio sec.-- that little dog has a nose on her as good as any cat hound I've been around, she'll be running on 8" snow and screech to a halt, start digging and come with a bone, raccoons or strange cats on the deck, she'll take off, nose to the ground!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Gonna try and get started building 10 pipe H braces for the fence I am rebuilding. Wohoo!


 Thats an early morning JOB?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Going brook trout fishing and to put flowers on the graves of loved ones. P. S. Hassell --haven't figered out how to send pic's on the post yet but i did get the old 1983 buck on my avatar---that was one fun hunt


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a dandy, only have ever mounted a few that I posted, just the billy goat missing, but whenever you look at them it sure brings back memories!


----------

